# Top 5 Schumann



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

List your favorite 5 Robert Schumann works, a composer I enjoy immensely, although my library could definitely have alot more of his compositions.

Here are my favorite 5 (currently, and in order):

1 - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 44
2 - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major "Rhenish", Op. 97
3 - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
4 - String Quartet in A major, Op. 41, No. 3
5 - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

1. Piano sonata Nº 1
2. Piano concerto
3. Novelette Op. 21 Nº 8 (as performed by Richter)
4. Piano quintet Op. 44
5. Abschied, from Waldszenen.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

1. Piano Concerto
2. Symphony No.4 (the only flaw is that the slow movement is too short - could be 3-4 mins. longer)
3. Symphony No.1
4. Fantasiestücke Op.73
5. Adagio & Allegro for Horn and Piano

I would also add his songs (Dichterliebe, Liederkreis) and piano miniatures.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi!

Only five works? 

So I will take my favourite Schumann-work: *Piano concerto a minor*

And a piano solo work: *Kreisleriana*
And a chamber work: *Piano quintet E flat major*
And an orchestral work: *Symphony No. 4 d minor*
And a vocal work: *"Faust" Scenes*

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*I'm a bit surprised*

that no one has mentioned the Dichterliebe, my favorite song cycle. His symphonies would all make my list too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- 4.Symphony / Sawallisch / EMI
- Piano Concerto / Argerich, Harnoncourt / Teldec
- Davidsbündlertänze / Ugorski / DG
- Symphonic Etudes / Kissin / Brilliant 
- Piano Quintet / Rajna, Alberni Quartet / CRD+Brilliant

Also: 
- Manfred Ouverture 
- Carnival / Serebryakov / Melodiya-Akkord LP
- Kreisleriana / Argerich / DG
- Noveletten / Beveridge Webster / Dover LP
- Cello Concerto / Haven´t found the perfect recording yet. Some too slow, some too light-footed.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

ChamberNut said:


> List your favorite 5 Robert Schumann works, a composer I enjoy immensely, although my library could definitely have alot more of his compositions.
> 
> Here are my favorite 5 (currently, and in order):
> 
> ...


I don't know his work well enough to give 5 pieces, but certainly the 3rd symphony and the Piano concerto would be in my top 5.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Piano Sonata No. 2
Piano Concerto
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 1
Waldenszenen


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

- Piano Concerto, op. 54
- Davidbundlertanze, op. 6
- Noveletten, op. 21
- Dichterliebe, op. 48
- Grand Sonata No. 3, op. 14

And here's a few more to preserve my sanity:

- Fantasy, op. 17
- Piano Quintet, op. 44
- Kreisleriana, op. 16
- 6 Gedichte, op. 90
- Etudes symphoniques, op. 13
- Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op. 26
- Nachtstucke, op. 23
- Papillons, op. 2
- Requiem for Mignon, op. 98b
- Cello Concerto, op. 129
- Symphony No. 4, op. 120


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I am by no means a Schumann expert, but I have liked what I've heard by him so far. I've heard none of his chamber works yet, getting those will definitely be a priority later. Same with the songs, though I am not really interested in lieder. As for the works I know & love now (not really in any order):

Piano Concerto
Cello Concerto
Traumerei
Symphonies - I have heard all but the 3rd & (so far) like No. 4 the most, for the interesting ways in which he explores that single theme
Longer piano works - Fantasy in C, Kreisleriana - these have a wonderful, 'fluid' quality
Manfred Overture - love the Beethoven-like drama & suspense
Concert Piece for four horns & orchestra - a very unique work in many ways, the first Schumann I heard as a teenager...


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Piano Concerto
Dichterliebe
Fantasia in C
Carnaval
Piano Quintet


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I domt really know enough about Schumann but these lists will help!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Of the Schumann I've heard, I generally dislike his short piano pieces and symphonies.. but then again I haven't heard much of them. Here are the ones I like:

Piano Concerto
Fantasy in C, Op. 17 (Horowitz)
Dichterlieder
Papillons


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kindersen
Carnaval
all 3 Piano Trios
Piano Concerto
Piano Quintet


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dichterliebe
Rhenish symphony
Piano concerto
Cello concerto
Spring symphony


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Not really _too_ surprising that the *Op. 54* has appeared on _every single list_ so far, not to mention at the _top_ of exactly _half_ of the lists (including mine)...


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Schumann has long been something of an enigma to me.
I resented the fact that he ruined *Clara Wieck*'s career against her father's will.
And then Schumann lost his freakin' mind with syphilis.

On the other hand, he was an insightful critic and was a great help to and influence upon *Brahms*.
Indeed, I sort of 'backed into' Schumann from Brahms.

In later days I've grown to much admire Schumann's works--especially the *Second Symphony*.

In my own collection I own:

the *String Quartets* Op. 41
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Schuma...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817225&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Stri...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817426&sr=1-1

the *Quintet* Op. 44 & *Quartet* Op. 47
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Op-N...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817366&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-S...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817474&sr=1-1

the *Piano Trios* Opp. 63, 80 & 110
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Schuma...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817549&sr=1-2

works for oboe & piano Opp. 102, 73, 94 & 105
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Work...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817617&sr=1-1

'*Dichterliebe*' and '*Liederkreis*' Opp. 48 & 39 (Fischer-Dieskau with Brendel)
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Lied...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817762&sr=1-3

'*Dichterliebe*' Op. 48 (Wunderlich with Giesen)
http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Schu...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817962&sr=1-7

'*Frauenliebe und Leben*' Op. 42 (von Otter with Forsberg)
http://www.amazon.com/Anne-Sofie-vo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272817848&sr=1-1

works for *Piano solo* (Kempff's famous 4CD set)
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Pian...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272818053&sr=1-1

btw, soprano Christine Schäfer is renowned for her Schumann:
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Schuma...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272818192&sr=1-1


----------



## Scriabinian (Jun 8, 2011)

-Difficult to choose one particular piano work: I would say Sonata nº1 for piano op.11 or Faschingsschwank aus Wien op.26 as my favourite ones, although I must say that the most perfect piano works are Carnaval op.9, Symphonic etudes op.13, Kreisleriana op.16 and Fantasy op.17 in C Major.
-Dichterliebe op.48.
-Piano concerto op.54 in A minor
-Fantasy pieces for clarinet and piano op.73
-Manfred incidental music op.115 (That is much more than an overture, by the way...).
-Symphony nº4 op.120.

If we think carefully, we get to the point that Robert Schumann wrote beautiful and extremely original music at his time for practically all the genres in music, which can not be said by many composers.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

- Kreisleriana Op.16 

- Piano Concerto Op.54 in A minor 

- Dichterliebe Op. 48 

- Overture to Manfred Op.115 

- Symphony No.4 Op.120 in D minor


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Kinderszenen (Radu Lupu)
Kreisleriana (Wilhelm Kempff)
Etudes symphoniques (András Schiff)
Fantasie (Sviatoslav Richter)
Piano concerto (Andsnes, Jansons)

[I could add also the 3th or the 4th symphony with the Mahler orchestration - Chailly
the Cello concerto - DuPré, Barenboim...]


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I haven't heard much of his, but out of what I have heard, these are my favorites (kind of an odd list of not as well known repertoire)

1. 5 pieces for Cello and piano- Op. 102
2. Marchenerzahlugen for Clarinet, viola and piano Op. 132
3. Marchenbilder for viola and piano op. 113
4. String Quartet in F Op. 41
5. Whatever piece of his has the theme that Brahms wrote his f# minor variations on


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My top 5 is similar to many others with one big exception. I adore his violin concerto.

1. Piano Concerto
2. Piano Quintet
3. Violin Concerto
4. Sym #4
5. Sym #3


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> 5. Whatever piece of his has the theme that Brahms wrote his f# minor variations on


One of the pieces from Op. 99, I think.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Symphony No. 4
Etudes Symphoniques
Sonata no. 3
Symphony No. 1
Piano Concerto (in that order)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Sofronitsky said:


> Sonata no. 3


Cool! 

I thought I'd revise mine a bit.

- Piano Concerto
- Fantasie in C
- Dichterliebe
- Davidsbündlertänze
- Kreisleriana

And the mandatory fifteen more for sanity:

- Grand Sonata #3
- Piano Quintet
- Frauenliebe und -leben
- Piano Quartet
- Spanisches Liederspiel (op. 74)
- Papillons
- Etudes Symphoniques
- Liederkreis (op. 39)
- Symphony #4
- Symphony #3
- Das Paradies und die Peri
- Piano Trio #1
- Noveletten
- Faust Scenes
- Cello Concerto


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Symphony 1
Concert Piece for 4 Horns
Piano Concerto
Symphony 3
Piano Quintet


----------

